# Concrete Pharmacy Question



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

I am not yet in Dubai, thus *I am looking for someone reliable who could ask in a pharmacy if the following medicines (which I need to take regularly) are available in Dubai:*

1) Poropecia (also know as Finasterid 1mg)
2) Melatonin
3) Nasonex (this is a nasal spray)

If someone goes to a pharmacy for his onw purpose or is passing by a pharmacy, could you ask if these medicament are available in Dubai? If it requires a doctor prescription that is fine, I can get that. If these medicines are not available in Dubai, I need know that so that I could create a plan to ship it regularly.

Thank you in advance to those who could help with this.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

For sure, Melatonin is illegal here. Hopefully, someone can let you know about the others.


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> For sure, Melatonin is illegal here. Hopefully, someone can let you know about the others.


Are you joking? What do you mean illegal? Even with a proper doctor prescription? I can't exist without melatonin, I have to take it regularly!!! It is not even a prescription drug in western world, so what do you mean illegal? :confused2:


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

List of controlled drugs. Melatonin isn't listed - doesn't mean its not restricted, maybe it's known by something else.

UAE Travel: Tourist: Drug guidelines - UAEinteract


----------



## dessertgirl49 (Feb 17, 2012)

It shocked me that melatonin is illegal here at first as well. Oh well, I just bring some back when I fly.


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

I did a search and I found in this post that Melatonin is over the counter medication that can be bought in any pharmacy in Dubai: link

I think this is rather important issue. Knowing the right answer on bringing Melatonin via customs makes the difference between 4 years in jail or not. So please.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Melatonin is definitely not illegal. It is not sold in pharmacies, though, because it is not a drug and as a herbal type medicine can only be sold in stores of that nature


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Melatonin is definitely not illegal. It is not sold in pharmacies, though, because it is not a drug and as a herbal type medicine can only be sold in stores of that nature


Melatonin is not herbal, it is a hormone.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

blue_moon said:


> Melatonin is not herbal, it is a hormone.


I said herbal type medicine, to differentiate from a pharmaceutical. Did not know I would be graded on my classification. You can get it at GNC, I am pretty sure or many of the stores whose primary business is selling herbal (I guess natural would be the better term) medicines.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

As this is obviously very important to you, I suggest you contact your nearest UAE Embassy to find out. They are used to this kind question and have the latest information. When you have been here for a while, you will find that you don't always get the correct answer and you can ask the same question to the same person three different ways and get three different answers. Relying on four year old threads and lists on line that are possibly out of date along with our opinions and experiences may not be the best way to establish the truth of the situation.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

The source of my information about the availability of Melatonin is a physician, whom I coincidentally asked the question to within the last week. He is who explained to me why pharmacies are not allowed to sell it (because it is not a pharmaceutical), and mentioned some places he believed it was available. I have since purchased it a supplements stand at one of the malls

Cheers


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> The source of my information about the availability of Melatonin is a physician, whom I coincidentally asked the question to within the last week. He is who explained to me why pharmacies are not allowed to sell it (because it is not a pharmaceutical), and mentioned some places he believed it was available. I have since purchased it a supplements stand at one of the malls
> 
> Cheers


All right, so here we go, you have purchases melatonin in Dubai last week... so I don't need to bring it  Do you mind checking how many mg of melatonin are in 1 tablet of the supplement that you have?

P.S. Melatonin is definitely not herbal or natural. It is a hormone such as testosterone or the hormones that some women tend to take at later age. The only difference is the functions of melatonin hormon as it has aniti-aging, antioxidation, and sleep-inducing properties (no side effects if taken before bed time in the right dosage). I am happy is available in Dubai, I don't mind the nature of the store that actually sells it. It has very little side effects, so I would not be surprised if you could get it in grocery stores, but it's technically a pharmaceutically synthesis hormone --- it doe not exist in plants.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have purchased in 3 mg tablets, I think have seen in 1 mg also. I have also found something here marketed as a sleep aid that is Melatonin with Valerian and Vitamin E.


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> I have purchased in 3 mg tablets, I think have seen in 1 mg also. I have also found something here marketed as a sleep aid that is Melatonin with Valerian and Vitamin E.


Thank you. This are very good news  So it means I will be able to survive in Dubai  The dosage 1mg to 3mg is exactly what I would need. Also the combinations with Valerian or vitamins is quite nice. Concluding on this post that Melatonin is legal and available in Dubai.


----------

